# Bottle Show next Saturday (June 16th)!!!



## bearswede (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi All...

 Just a reminder about next Saturday's Bottle Show:

*June 16, 2007 -- BALLSTON SPA, NY  -  ** NEW SHOW LOCATION ** - The National Bottle Museum's "SARATOGA SHOW" 2007, (9:30 AM - 2:30 PM, No Early Admission) at our *NEW LOCATION* Ballston Spa High School, Ballston Spa, New York.  INFO:  NATIONAL BOTTLE MUSEUM, (518)885-7589, Email:  nbm@crisny.org or visit The National Bottle Museum's Website.

*Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's a map of the table set-up... I'm at J-115... Hope to see some of you there!!!


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 12, 2007)

Will I see you there, Joel???


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 13, 2007)

Any forum members at all going to this show...?


 Ron


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Ron I hope to see ya there. My brother and I should be attending. We wanted to go to the Laconia NH. bike week saturday....but right now we are leaning more toward attending the bottle show. I will try to print out a map to the high school because my brothers directions are not  good by any means. Hope this show is as good as the sarotoga show last year...I was very impressed with the size and variety of bottles and prices.


----------



## cookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Ron-I hope to be there tomoorrow-I'll look you up-John


----------



## bearswede (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey JG and John...
 Just about to pack up the car... Hope to see you guys there... Does anyone know if Joel is attending?

 Ron


----------



## cookie (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a great time at show-so many great bottles-and great people...Ron-I enjoyed meeting you and your wife today-I kept thinking all day that I was going to buy 1 of those mineral waters....wrong.........John


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 16, 2007)

Ron it was a real pleasure seeing you and your wife at the bottle show. Heres a pic of that eagle flask that I purchased. My brother and I had a great time today. I will have to save up a little cash for the Keene  NH. show in the fall. Maybe I will unload a few bottles on ebay. Hope to see ya at the next show. Happy Bottle Hunting.


----------



## GlassKeeper (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Ron, It was really good to see you and your wife at the show. I'm glad to see you're recuperating from your accident so well. I went to the show expecting to buy a flask and ended up buying a John Bull sarsaparilla bottle. Just something about those big old bottles! Take care and hope to see you at the next one.         Jim


----------



## bearswede (Jun 17, 2007)

*Holy Grail Found at Bottle Show!!!!!!!*

Thanks, John, JG and Jim...

 I enjoyed seeing you guys at the show...'Twas fun shooting the breeze,,, I know, what breeze? We were stuck in the room WITHOUT AC...

 Well, I surpassed my previous personal best for sales amount at this show... And I, dare I say it? Yes... I finally achieved that elusive goal... You know, that one I've been boring y'all with for so long... My HOLY GRAIL...



 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 17, 2007)

*Holy Grail Found at Bottle Show!!!!!!!*

Reverse...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 17, 2007)

This bottle has two small nicks at the base... They're smooth which leads me to believe the bottle was tumbled... The embossing remains strong, however, and the glass sparkles...

 Base...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 17, 2007)

Got it from a well-known dealer in quality glass for an extraordinarily reasonable price...

 Variant C. (Watson:1965)...


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 17, 2007)

wow ron! beautiful bitters!   i hope you dont find it dis-tasteful for me to ask but.....how much does one of those normally run?


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 17, 2007)

Glad to see you finally got it!! Whats the next one on the wish list[]


----------



## bearswede (Jun 17, 2007)

Not distasteful at all, Spencer... That's how we all learn in this business...

 There are several different molds and color variants, mostly greens, olives, ambers and mixtures... I'm not familiar with which variants command the highest prices, but prices have been hovering around the $1000 mark (except for the more rare $2.00 variants)... A "JNo" example just sold for $761 on ebay... I believe it may have been the same one I bid on a year ago for $999.99 and lost... At any rate, I saw one at another table at the show yesterday that was priced at $1200, and a really funky looking one for $975 (the neck and lip were an ugly mess)... I was expecting to pay in the range of $750 to $950 for an example with a non-devastating flaw... In the end, I did better!

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 17, 2007)

> Whats the next one on the wish list


 
 Thanks, Tony... I'll have to think a bit on that one... But while I'm waiting, I'm expecting a companion for the Phoenix... Should arrive early this week... I'll post photos when the C. Brinckerhoff's Health Restorative arrives...

 Ron


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 17, 2007)

Cant wait to see it!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2007)

Bravo Ron!!! A beeeeautiful specimen I must say. great grab.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice Bottle Ron !
 And at a great price ! 
 Brian


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats Ron! It's a beauty![]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats Ron!!! Glad you fianally got it. 
 I'm wondering though, aren't they pontiled and if they tumbled did the save the pontil? I always wonder how they can keep them after a spin.


----------



## annie44 (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations on adding this long desired bottle to your collection - it is a fantastic bottle, and next to the Brinkerhoff's will provide you with hours and hours of viewing enjoyment!  Glad the show was a big success for you, Ron.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 17, 2007)

> aren't they pontiled and if they tumbled did the save the pontil? I always wonder how they can keep them after a spin.


 
 Thanks,  Warren, Brian, Kelly, Eric and Cindy...

 Eric... That was another clue, or so I thought at first... It did seem to be a subdued pontil... But there probably were naturally occuring "mild" pontils... Anyway, pontils can be somewhat protected by several coats of nail polish or other protective coating...

 Ron


----------



## cookie (Jun 17, 2007)

Ron-that is a gorgeous bottle-congratulations! John


----------

